# April's daily - month report



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Since the beginning of the month the the bite inshore has been off the hook!!! lots Speckled Trout and Red Fish!!!

My goal on my charters to raise your bar of inshore fishing.... Pensacola's fishery can have most anglers scratching their heads.... and my job is to not only ensure you walk away having had a good time* and a box of fish but that you've learned some new skill sets to be productive in your area! 

here are some pointers you can expect to learn
-how to dissect a grass flat
-how to break down an entire body of water
-how to read the water for different activity
-how to chase the tide and follow the active bite
-how to use artificial lures and how to work them in different situations
-how to approach an area in stealth while optimizing your point of contact
the list goes on but that should give you and idea

if learning how to inshore fish in a tactical, progressive, highly productive manner is something you are interested please visit me at www.limitoutcharters.com

I will be updating this thread as much as possible please visit my facebook page #Lim-It-Out Charters or just look me up Joshua Lim, lots of LIVE videos and LIVE client reviews!!! check it out*** here are a few pics from the 1st-3rd


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

April 4th
morning and evening trip* caught way too many specks to count and only kept a handful. Shrimp Lives matter use more Matrix Shad LOL:yes:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Got to make the clients happy, as long as they're smiling your doing a good job.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

stc1993 said:


> Got to make the clients happy, as long as they're smiling your doing a good job.



Yes Sir 

Many folks crack their first smile moments after the launch.... the blistering take off speed of the Skeeter gets them every time :thumbup:

but lately its the top water bite that been producing the biggest strikes and largest smiles.... cant beat it:notworthy:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

05APRIL17

Thunderstorms and 20 mile an hour winds.... cant wait for some decent weather*

No charter today but that doesn't stop the backyard FUN


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 05APRIL17
> 
> Thunderstorms and 20 mile an hour winds.... cant wait for some decent weather*
> 
> No charter today but that doesn't stop the backyard FUN


You FINALLY started fishing that pond?! I always wanted to do that, I know there's some monsters lurking in there!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

06April17

Sat at home for far too long finally the fishing fever took over. Despite the gale winds I decided I was going to go fishing. After calling many folks to see if they wanted to go with me, I came to realize I was about the only one willing to brave the the white caps LOL as I was packing up the truck I saw my next door neighbor and good friend Stephen and asked if he wanted to go... he said yea!!!! 

.... I was able to put him on his PB Speck:yes::thumbup: 
and I was able to catch a few myself LOL 

The easiest way to ensure my clients catch fish, is for me to be on the water everyday looking for the hottest bite and latest pattern. I Love fishing beyond this world and believe me when it comes to fishing Im a workaholic and will always do my very best to put you on the fish. Even days before your scheduled trip Im on the water figuring everything out to ensure that you have the best fishing day you could possibly have! Tight Lines and good fishing.... Book a trip at www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great report and thanks for sharing !


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

lsucole said:


> Great report and thanks for sharing !


Thank you Bud


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice work as usual!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

07APR17

Who left the fridge open!? talk about a cool breeze. At 5am it was 46 degrees brrrr..... cold morning, low tide and wind. Conditions where definitely challenging. I took Willie and his wife out today after already rescheduling once due to thunderstorms. Before the trip started I told them the game plan as to how we were going to approach the flats in these conditions.... along with what lure to use and how to use it. Right away we were on some fish - specks - 

I then went through a process of elimination. hitting spots that have recently been very productive, but not this morning. I told Willie that at this point we know where the fish are staging and what type of bottom contour they want. basically our first spot had all the key ingredients that would hold fish during a random cold snap. Now it was a simple matter of duplicating this spot in another area. 

I then pulled up to another spot very similar to the first. Pointing out to Willie how the spot is made up the same way. And BOOM Found a school of them!!! or they found us LOL A school of REDS swam right under the boat with no intention of eating. Still a success in the fact that we found the reds in tough conditions. Now I know where to start next time*

Once I realized that we were on a solid pattern we started working areas in the same manner and BooM nailed a kicker Speck biggest of the day 20.5" !!! She ate a Matrix Shad in the Limbo Slice color way and a 3/8 oz golden eye Jig Head. Bouncing bottom with a Jig proved to be deadly all morning*

Willie I hope you are reading this it was my pleasure and I hope to see you again soon that way we can kick some red fish butt LOL 

as always tight lines and Good Fishin 
Captain Josh
www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

08APR17

doggummit left the house in shorts and flip flops this morning. Yah 46 degrees while going 40mph on the water can sure wake you up in the morning LOL

After yesterdays trip with Willie I felt confident that we would get on some fish despite the cold snap. I told today's clients that we would be doing a lot of running and gunning. The idea was to stay on yesterdays pattern and exploit all spots that conform with the "Deal" 

Top Water Matrix Shad Mullets were on every rod* water was glassed out and the sun was just rising. First stop - spot KABLOOSH!!!!! The man who had never caught a Red Fish before hooks up to a Giant*** High Fives all around 

Once the Top Water bite slowed down we decided to play the numbers game..... and go for specks* ( Willie if you're reading this remember where we saw that school of reds? Yah they're there LOL )

ended up catching and releasing a handful solid speck and rat reds Fun way to keep the lines tight. Once you locate a school of slot specks you can almost not do wrong. again jigging a Matrix Shad proved deadly in the late morning early afternoon time frame. 

Tight Lines and Good Fishin
Capt Josh


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

10APR17

Had the day off so I went fun fishin!! My buddy spotted the fish and I made the shot.... hooked up my first cobia of the Season!:thumbup:

Book a trip at www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Very niceeeee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*Mid month*

"HOW THE COOKIE CRUMBLES"

Many anglers along the gulf coast like to target specks during the early spring months. Water temps are in the sweet zone, grass beds and flats become alive, fish are transitioning and migrating , baits are blooming and becoming abundant and the Speckled Trout begin to spawn. Like any spawning fish this is when the Biggins tend to come out and play* Many ways to target these fish and Im not talkin just about spots or areas, lures or bait.... yes location plays a Huge factor and yes lures do as well..... but lets talk about the here and the now.

Im no marine biologist so Im not the most scientific guy, but I am a fishermen who takes all variables into factor. Time of year, moon phase, and weather patterns are the 3 MAJOR factors to having a successful trip even before you touch a rod. 

Then when you do decide to rig your rods its important to use lure (s) that attract big bites. Ive personally caught my Biggest Speckled Trout ever on topwater and many in the 24-28" class. The theory of big lures big fish isn't full proof but it does hold some truth. Gator trout like many big fish like to eat bigger baits. Many say Gator trout like to eat croakers, mullet and pin fish exc exc So what in your tackle box has that profile and imitates those fish???? 

Wearher patterns -

Its a beautiful day outside! No wind birds chirping and not a cloud in the sky ahhhh yes!!!! perfect day to go fishing, right? Of course it is!!!! But pump the brakes* I have found that ugly nasty dark windy days will usually out produce those blue bird skies 10-1 This doesnt mean fish in the middle of a thunderstorm but it does mean fish before and after them. 

Moon -

targetting big specks before and after a full moon cycle is key to getting on a good bite. Ive written enough reports about moon phases that Neil Armstrong would have thought I walked on the Moon... so not goin in depth as to why.....

Moon phase + weather pattern = 13APR17

Yesterday we had a storm roll through fairly quickly right at about 6pm. I was on the water and got hit with that sudden swift cool wind. Thats when I looked up and said oh'Sheeeot its comming as the darkness rolled in so did the fish in the box. Specksand redssuddenly flooded the flats.... awesome bite!

The past few days we've been in a neap tide phase the flats haven't been producing their "normal" amount of fish.... which is "normal" for a neap tide. But as the moon starts fading from full the tides become greater* 

This morning Chas and I wrecked some Gator Mules. Lots of fish over 20" and the biggest just shy of 26" we were on the water as the sky took its first colors of pink and orange, you know that first light deal. Bomb casting over grass beds and occasionally a bowling ball would drop on your lure. Kablooosh was a familiar sound all morning many missed strikes but we boated enough to say we had an incredible day. The deal was to simply cover ground and walk the dog using a Matrix Mullet. Topwater lures are by far the MOST exciting way to catch fish. And a highly productive way to catch BIG fish. 

Here are a few pics

Tight Lines and Good Fishin 
Capt Josh 
www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I knew I saw you on their reports!! Looked so familiar but couldn't place it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> I knew I saw you on their reports!! Looked so familiar but couldn't place it.


Oh man!!! Ive been spotted LOL


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I was out dodging that storm last night. At a few thousand feet.. water looked nice though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MillerLight21 said:


> Yeah I was out dodging that storm last night. At a few thousand feet.. water looked nice though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was able to stay right at the edge of the nasty thick stuff.... hope you didnt get too wet lol. Although the fish dont care they're already wet LOL


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I was able to stay right at the edge of the nasty thick stuff.... hope you didnt get too wet lol. Although the fish dont care they're already wet LOL




I managed to fly around it. Found some spots to try tomorrow too since the get a day off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MillerLight21 said:


> I managed to fly around it. Found some spots to try tomorrow too since the get a day off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thats awesome. Thats the kinda scouting I need to do!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

MillerLight21 said:


> I managed to fly around it. Found some spots to try tomorrow too since the get a day off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Great picture! Are you at Whiting?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

chaps said:


> Great picture! Are you at Whiting?


When are we going to fly?


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

chaps said:


> Great picture! Are you at Whiting?




Luckily I am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Great post when is the next ideal moon tide phase?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

bfish said:


> Great post when is the next ideal moon tide phase?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


..... you tell me*  there is No ideal moon or tide. There is an ideal patteren or area for every tide and moon phase. Your fishing techniques and areas differ from mine. All i can share is what I do....

www.limitoutcharters.com has the ideal moon now* wanna target gator trout? LETS GO. Dont hesitate this bite won't last much longer. Spots and patterns turn off and on all the time.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

MillerLight21 said:


> Luckily I am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool man! I fly for Mx as contractor and vt3 as reservist. Say hey if you are around. We were the tan flight suits 

We need to take lim-it-out flying sometime. I need all the help I can get and he's proven he can find the fish


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

chaps said:


> Cool man! I fly for Mx as contractor and vt3 as reservist. Say hey if you are around. We were the tan flight suits
> 
> 
> 
> We need to take lim-it-out flying sometime. I need all the help I can get and he's proven he can find the fish




I was waiting for the "that's not kosher with OPNAV" post.  and yes I'm jealous of the Tan suits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

MillerLight21 said:


> I was waiting for the "that's not kosher with OPNAV" post.  and yes I'm jealous of the Tan suits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha. You won't get that from me. I'm always scouting from the air. Once Snapper kicks off you can see the flotilla of yaks/boats bottom fishing the gulf. I just zap them with my on board radar and drop a chemtrail on them. Lol


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

chaps said:


> Ha. You won't get that from me. I'm always scouting from the air. Once Snapper kicks off you can see the flotilla of yaks/boats bottom fishing the gulf. I just zap them with my on board radar and drop a chemtrail on them. Lol




I'm still working on my chemtrail qual... And apparently I need more scouting because I fished the flats yesterday and got a catfish and 1 keeper trout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MillerLight21 said:


> I'm still working on my chemtrail qual... And apparently I need more scouting because I fished the flats yesterday and got a catfish and 1 keeper trout.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need more scouting from a boat!!! Cant catch them from a 1000 ft in the air. Use Google Earth save the gas


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Need more scouting from a boat!!! Cant catch them from a 1000 ft in the air. Use Google Earth save the gas




Haha agree. My normal spot wasn't producing. I blame the moon. Google earth made big lagoon look really nice though


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ill be updating soon been very busy. Lots of Big Specks being caught! Stay tuned epic inshore reports to come


----------

